# ,  / > Icom >  IC-F7000  ,

## RN3DEK

!
    .
  ,          
IC-F7000
http://www.sicom.ru/product/icom/sho...model=IC-F7000
    ,     .
   ,    ,  125,   .
  ,    
           .
,       ,     -.
  .

.
RN3DEK

P.S.
 -  ,      ...- ,   HAM SPIRIT   .

----------


## RN3DEK

, .
         .
     ,    -     .
 ,    .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RK1NA

.
  .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

...   ,       30 .        ,     .  ...

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> ...
>    ?
>    ?
> 
> .


  CS-F7000,     Icom.    ,    ,       ,     ,           .     -130, -4.

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,  ,  .         .    ,        .  ,      VFO     ,         ...

----------


## RN3DEK

. 
   . 
    . 
      . 
   30         . 
4       ,            .       .     VFO      ,    . 
    20         . 
  ,    . 
       .  :Sad: 
  ,   . 
    . 
       ,    -    . 
     . 
          . 

.

----------


## UN9LCW

http://sts.dp.ua/IC-F7000.rar  -,    20 .

----------


## bairam

,     ,

----------


## RA0S..

RC-26   ,      : http://www.sicom.ru/download/faq/index.php

----------

